# Marine Aquariums > Marine aquarium Set Up >  Pool filter sand vs live sand

## SmokeOneLV

Trying to keep the budget down on my setup and was thinking about buying pool filter sand instead of live sand. Any advice on this and should I add 1 bag of live sand to the pool sand? Right now i have dry rock that I want to seed also will live sand help seed the rock? Thanks

 I wake up measure my tank to see how much sand I need and discover my tank is actually a 150gal not 125g guess my tank grew.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## lost

I have never used it before but I did google pool filter sand and from what I can find I wouldn't use it because it has other stuff in with the sand if I were you I would have a look in ebay , local adverts ect and try and find some one who is shutting down there tank and get some sand from them . At least it will be seeded as well

----------

*SmokeOneLV* (26-07-2017)

----------


## Gary R

I thought you were going to get some from the Los Angeles beaches ?

----------


## lost

> I thought you were going to get some from the Los Angeles beaches ?


I wonder If the mrs will agree to that one  :pmsl:

----------

